# Can not edit my posts?



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

I have not ben able to edit my posts for the last two days. When I click on edit I just get a box with a white screen and no test?

*Can this be fixed?*


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

Opps, all is ok, never mind!


----------

